# Google- You can sign up for some support - Tri-City News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">You can sign up for some supportTri-City News, Canada - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Support Group meets first Tuesday of each month at Eagle Ridge Hospital at 7:30 pm Info: 604-875-4875. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

